# My sons 20 gal



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So my wife was looking at some office space for rent last week and noticed an empty aquarium in the corner. She mentioned how i was into the hobby and the guy was like "you like that? You can have it, i haven't used it in a year." So she brings it home and its a 9/10 condition 20 gallon with gravel hood and light. I picked up a little desk at salvation army for $15. I found an old hagen heater and used the aqueon 30 from my 36 gallon, got 4 mollies and 2 platys and a cool background and tada. Happy birthday Logan. He turns 1 on the 30th.










Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Aaaawww look at him, he likes his tank  looks nice


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. That's cool. i see a future fish hobbyist there. Cheers


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

What a great deal. Happy early B-day Logan. Tank looks great.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, the price was definately right lol. So far it's only cost me $20 for the fish.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Update: The tank is now stocked and looking awesome. hers a small vid.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

The fish look great in the tank. The plants do too.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes they do, thanks again. The little free tank is almost perfect.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mv7 (Jun 16, 2010)

haha love the first picture, wish i had a fish tank when i was 1


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

*Gotta love it*

What 1-year-old _wouldn't_ love having his own aquarium?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Update... Added 2 juvi bnp's and 2 juvi L144's from Patric... I love watching this tank.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. looks good. i got a tip for you, i see your background has air pockets. just take it off and put some cooking oil on it, smear it all around in a thin layer. place on back then use a squeegee or something like it to get out the air and wallah, a bright background. Cheers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya, the background is a bit warped so it keeps pulling away at the bottom in the middle... I'll try the cooking oil.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

So out of the 4 little plecos I got, 1 keeps disappearing and I keep thinking its gone... The wierd thing is... Theres not really anywhere to hide. He goes for like 4 or 5 days. And then all of a sudden hes just there playing around with the other. I have named him Houdini lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Update... Moved all the fish into my 120 and added 7 figure 8 puffers 

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

sounds like this tank might belong to daddy now lol


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey I got some extra real nice back ground you can have for free if you can't flatten the one you have. Cheers Laurie 604 772 0423


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Luckily he gets bored just as fast as I do lol... he loves the puffers, they swim different than any other fish.

"I stopped believing for a while... Journey is gonna be psst!"


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's some pics of the puffers I got from sunshine_1965... They are hard to get pics of, They move around too much lol


----------

